# Pigini или Юпитер



## mk_exo (25 Июл 2013)

Буду краток... Pigini Convertor 55/B de Luxe или Юпитер? Кто-нибудь, дайте конструктивное сравнение этих инструментов. Инструмент выбираю с расчетом на смешаный репертуар (академка и эстрада)

Спасибо!


----------



## Jupiter (25 Июл 2013)

Pigini Convertor 55/B de Luxe - смотреть голоса,только с дорогими типа Мано покупать: но всё равно "плоский" звук, правая механика - глиссандо желательно играть только сбоку: при проведении вверх/вниз слетают соеденительные скрепки(которые соединяют допряды,4 и 5 со 2 и 3). Может уже и устранили эту проблему - проверьте, сняв крышку за грифом.

mk_exo писал:


> Инструмент выбираю с расчетом на смешаный репертуар (академка и эстрада)



Это баяны одинаковой модификации,так что мюзет или классика на них прозвучат одинаково(в смысле, нет "разлива" в обоих),для эстрады Юпитер лучше приспособлен конструктивно: он более обтекаем. Пиджини немного квадратный...
- врядли Вам кто здесь отдаст предпочтение Пиджини перед Юпитером: Юпитер(нормальный, не с корейским аккордом и механикой) ,Бариновский, даже 10 лет игранный "по полной" на порядок выше Пиджини Сириуса. А уж 55/b и подавно проигрывает Юпитеру в классе по всем параметрам при том же весе. О цене я уже молчу...


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Июл 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> О цене я уже молчу...


Интересно, а какая цена на эти инструменты. Я не сужу баяны, но аккордеоны Pigini для эстрады не очень приспособлены, звук уж у них очень строгий, академический, немного пластмассовый. Но эти инструменты очень надежны. Моему пиджини 10 лет и он в отличном состоянии


----------



## Jupiter (27 Июл 2013)

*serget*,
Спасибо, здорово всё описано. Согласен.
Тему можно закрывать.Если бы сравнения хотели Сириуса и Юпитера модели №2. Но Пиджини 58b это ведь инструмент на порядок ниже Сириуса. Если не на два. Всё же Сириус концертный инструмент- его я мало знаю. А вот Пиджини 58b(не 55b,хотя качество такое же как и у 58) -это студенческая модель.Смотрите сами,уважаемый mk_exo - если Вы в России,то берите Юпитер. Хотя наши мастера уже лучше итальянцев ремонтируют и "доводят до ума" итальянские инструменты


----------



## petrovich-art (27 Июл 2013)

Сравним конструкцию Пиджини и Юпитера. Мне приходилось играть на Юпитерах, Украинах и т. д. и все это вызывало разные эмоции. Сейчас уже более 15 лет у меня инструмент от Сизова А.А. Недавно пришлось уже сделать легкий, косметический ремонт. По словам мастера, Сизов полностью использовал все самое лучшее от Пиджини. Корпус, мех, уголки, кнопки, заемную механику в левой, механику в правой, клавиатуру в правой и механику, клапана, решетку правой и т. д. Но голоса Сизов поставил цельнопланочные, шикарные, с великолепным ответом и тембром. Внес конструктивные изменения, добавил выборку, значительно расширил диапазон в правой. Что-то добавил в тембральную часть. Довел "до ума" И получился баян, который явно превосходит эти модели той эпохи по качеству звука, и что немаловажно, по весу. Где-то около 13кг. Инструмент был сделан для очень знаменитого баяниста, который знал толк в баянах и умел играть. Так что Юпитер или Пиджини. .. Я думаю, что внес некоторую ясность в этот вопрос, а далее решать индивидуально.


----------



## sedovmika (27 Июл 2013)

petrovich-art писал:


> Но голоса Сизов поставил цельнопланочные, шикарные, с великолепным ответом и тембром


Ключевая фраза, определяющая музыкальные возможности инструмента. Много видео в инете, где на разных итальянских инструментах играют перед микрофоном, вроде бы неплохо звучат, но после соответствующей цифровой обработки. Юпитер может же озвучивать небольшие помещения самостоятельно. Я ценю видеозаписи сделанные на простенький фотик или даже сотовый, где звук записывается более реально, близко к оригинальному звучанию, поскольку в таких простых устройствах звук меньше претерпевает обработку. Там заметны реальные возможности инструменты, а не плод работы звукорежиссеров, операторов.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Июл 2013)

petrovich-art писал:


> Так что Юпитер или Пиджини. .. Я думаю, что внес некоторую ясность в этот вопрос, а далее решать индивидуально.


У Баринова очень неплохие и ровные отношения со всеми передовыми итальнскими производителями(Пиджини,Бугари,Скандалли,
Баллони Бурини). Баринов не считает их конкурентами как таковыми. И в 2012 году,когда бал затеен очередной "переезд" чиновниками фабрики Баян Юпитер в Москве, письмо Путину о помощи фабрике (о предоставлении помещения постоянного в аренду -в то время Путин премьер был) во Франкфурте, на выставке, подписали все эти фирмы итальянские.Так как считают,что без Юпитера будет деградация и итальянских инструментов. Часто итальянцы делали и делают совместные инструменты с Бариновым. И Баринов лучшее всё же перенимает от итальянцев. Но. Сизов был кустарь - всё делал на собственноручно изготовленных станочках, сам экспереминтировал. Ему было и легко и без потерь изменить конструкцию инструмента(похожих у него нет).А вот как изменить на более крупной фабрике что то? Практически ни итальянцы ни Юпитер не могут перенять то или иное друг у друга. Разве что поставлять друг другу то,что делается уже на потоке годами.Ведь на Юпитер нельзя даже урышку клапанов поменять без вмешательства- всё только подгонять.И то будет не то...
Так что симбиоз Юпитера и Пиджини технически практически не возможен в поточном плане( изменение корпусов,дек и прочего будет стоить и усилий и денег и не известно будет ли лучшим).
Да и зачем? Кто любит Пиджини- бкдет играть на нём, кто Сизова- будет играть на нём,пока он в состоянии будет играть...Кто привык и любит Юпитер - только на Юпитере.
Думаю,что навязывать своё мнение -это неправильно. В посте попытались мы все что то сравнить и рассказать о своём опыте. Думаю,что mk_exo теперь определится с выбором...(плюнет на всё и купит Тулу...)
P.S. Тест письма Европейским производителей Путину ниже и ответ от трёх инстанций - покупайте сами...,мол, на хрена нам гордость эта.у нас есть нефть и золото...:
http://bajanjupiter.czechian.net/messe.pdf
http://bajanjupiter.czechian.net/otvet.pdf


----------



## serget (27 Июл 2013)

Я тут сначала поделился своими соображениями, а потом постеснялся и удалил сообщение, поскольку я не профессионал и тут люди с неизмеримо большим опытом общаются... С другой стороны, это мои личные впечатления - вот, оригинальный текст:

-----

Раз возник вопрос, позволю высказать свои впечатления - может пригодятся. У меня Pigini Sirius, про Bayan 58 не скажу, по идее именно Sirius и Юпитер в одной лиге. 

Эргономика мне больше нравится в Pigini - 1) баян больше "в глубину", но меньше "в длину" чем Юпитер, соответственно там где у Юпитер мех уже полностью сжат, у Пиджини еще запас где-то 10 см, т.е. по-идее, левая рука должна меньше уставать, так-как находится ближе к корпусу, а на Юпитере как-бы на вытянутой немного надо играть; что касается глубины - Юпитер площе, но это на мой взгляд не важно - пусть будет сколько угодно толще, лишь бы для рук удобнее 2) левая клавиатура у Пиджини заметно жестче и требует больших усилий; хорошо это или плохо - с одной стороны, на Юпитере легче левой играть, с другой - можно легко задеть соседние кнопки если растягивать пальцы; на Пиджини такой проблемы нет 3) субъективно как-то более "ладно" сидит. Проблема с переключением готовой/выборной клавиатуры у Пиджини - рычаг довольно тугой и нет отчетливого щелчка, как у Юпитера, в рез-те во время исполнения может вызывать сложности. У Юпитера выборка переключается как по-маслу. Зато двойной бас куда легче включить. У новой модели Pigini Sirius Millenium есть возможность перепрограммировать подбородники - сам не видел, но штука наверняка супер полезная.

По звуку - Пиджини - типичный итальянец и звучит как-то похоже - с легкой "сипотцой" - послушайте Motion Trio - у них эта черта очень хорошо слышна. У Юпитера же слышна некая "русскость" - очень гладкий и певучий голос - другого такого нет. Мне очень нравится как звучит левая в Пиджини - сольный регистр в инвенциях Баха и сонатах Скарлатти очень нежно и благородно, а басы рычат и заметно мощнее юпитеровских. А вот правая рука в Юпитере нравится куда как больше, плюс пикколо в Юпитере ярче и сильнее, благодаря чему органный регистр куда выигрышнее на Юпитере. В Пиджини пикколо иногда "теряется" на фоне фагота. Т.е. для органных произведений и русских народных Юпитер однозначно лучше. Брамс будет хорошо и там и там звучать.
Еще такой нюанс - в Юпитере из-за цельнопланочной природы резко слышен переход между планками, когда соседние ноты звучат очень по-разному, но тут ничего не поделаешь. Зато компрессия и мощь у Юпитера выше (у него также меньше зазор между голосами и планками).

Про надежность ничего сказать не могу - вроде говорят, что у Пиджини надежнее механика. У моего с механикой вроде все ОК хотя и не новый инструмент, но вот лайки имеют обыкновение периодически отклеиваться и из-за перепадов влажности было дело стало клинить переключение регистров в левой.

-----
Еще добавлю, что лично для меня пример идеального инструмента - Pigini Mythos, как у Ф. Липса - это тот же Сириус, но с юпитеровскими голосами (механика и эргономика итальянские, голоса русские). Но этот инструмент уже не выпускается и стоил он заоблачные деньги. Берите Юпитер, даже если будет неудобно играть или ломаться, зато звук будет радовать, а это самое главное (ИМХО).


----------



## Vladimir Zh (28 Июл 2013)

serget писал:


> Еще добавлю, что лично для меня пример идеального инструмента - Pigini Mythos, как у Ф. Липса - это тот же Сириус, но с юпитеровскими голосами (механика и эргономика итальянские, голоса русские)


Баринов давно отказался от симбиоза "итальянский корпус - наша цельная планка". Ну не прокачивают наши голоса итальянские корпуса. Масштаб не тот. У Волковича всё было рассчитано. Итальянцы делают корпус под мощность кускового голоса. У нас в Е-бурге был эксперимент со вставкой цельной планки в Супиту. Побаивались, конечно. Получилась классная Супита, тембр аккордеона остался, но по мощности до Юпитера не дотянула. Корпус маловат. Против физики не попрёшь.


----------



## sedovmika (28 Июл 2013)

Когда я первый раз поиграл на Юпитере, был приятно удивлен насколько красиво звучат готовые аккорды в левой, а басы..., как только удалось сделать такие! К сожалению не приходилось играть на итальянских инструментах, но если сравнивать с Супитой (у которой тоже не плохие басы), то конечно она не выдерживает никакой конкуренции даже близко. Говорят что у нас была серьезная школа по конструированию баянов, и Волкович воплотил ее достижения в Юпитере. Не знаю, была или есть такая школа у итальянцев, но тоже слышал мнение что у них этому уделялось меньше внимания.


----------



## Jupiter (28 Июл 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Баринов давно отказался от симбиоза "итальянский корпус - наша цельная планка"


А Баринов никогда этим и не занимался: Липс это друг ,а для друга почему не сделать... Кстати,сначала Липсу аккорд сделал Гаврилин и ставила Гусаровская фабрика.Но через полгода игры Робертыч пришёл к Баринову и попросил "поставить птичку на место". И как всегда открылся сейф.достался аккорд... и у Липса зазвучало всё...
Ну а симбиозы итальянцы просят делать всегда.Не правда,что Сергей отказывается это делать.В прошлом году два Пиджини-ПОЛНАЯ СМЕНА АККОРДОВ,в этоь году- Бугари(полный аккорд ОТ Юпитера),а так же пробный Vignoni -Jupiter,баян на 58 с полным аккордом Юпитеровским. Но это личный заказ.А вот Пиджини,Бугари - это сотрудничество.


----------



## IvanWrist (6 Авг 2013)

Поделюсь моим скромным мнением. 

Я играю на Юпитере, звук действительно отличный, по моему гораздо лучьше чем у других баянов и аккордеонов которые имеются у моих коллег в муз. академии (у них итальянские марки, Pigini, Borsini, Bugari); правда у меня бывают проблемы с механикой, и мне кажется что тут итальянские марки, пусть даже хотя бы чуть-чуть, но преимуществуют - по крайней мере над моим баяном (про остальные быяны фирмы "Юпитер" не могу с точностью сказать). Мой личный опыт, очень может и из-за того что я груб с моим инструменом (непреднамеренно конечно). На пример, у меня постоянная проблема с 4 рядом на правой клавиатуре. Рычажки 4 ряда которые открывают клапаны чтобы те испустили звук изнашиваются, и их приходится менять (после чего они опять изнашиваются если их употреблять), так что очень стараюсь не исполозовать 4 ряд вообще - тогда ничего не изнашивается. Тоже бывает что некоторые тона, на открывание или закрывание, перестают работать, может быть от влаги, так как живу близко к морю и здесь очень изменчивый климат; и это тоже очень неприятно. 

Думаю что если вы живете близко к фабрике "Юпитер" и вам не составит чрезмерной трудности возить баян самому (!) на починку, скажем, раз в год, то однозначно я за Юпитер. 
Вцелом для меня Юпитер лучьший инструмент, но требующий аккуратности, ремонта и ухода.

Также советую купить хорошие ремни (быть может это потребуется отдельно).
Всего доброго,
Иван


----------



## askurpela (6 Авг 2013)

*IvanWrist*,
У Вас инструмент от Гусарова или от Баринова?


----------



## IvanWrist (6 Авг 2013)

В паспорте написано Настройщик мастер (сборщик): Чернов.

П. С. Пожалуйста, имейте в виду что я вовсе не жалуюсь.

Директор фирмы - Баринов.

А какие отличия баянов у сих мастеров (Барина, Гусарова), если такой вопрос уместный?


----------

